# Do chronic pot smokers develop 'smoker's voice"?



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jun 17, 2008)

You know that voice that long term pack-a-dayers get....kind of raspy, not so healthy sounding? Will chronic pot smokers get that too (if you don't smoke cigarettes)??


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea my voice changes everytime i hit some good weed!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 17, 2008)

:yeahthat: :rofl:


----------



## BBFan (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think I could smoke enough to get raspy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

my voice is deep but then again i get that in my genes it seems to make my voice a lil raspy, and deeper though when im kushed outta my mind..


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I'll stop worrying then. I'm a runner and have the outward appearance of a healthnut .......no one but my husband knows I'm a stoner  ...so smoker's voice would be hard to explain. ..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 17, 2008)

*I've smoked for about 40 yrs and no raspy voice, I still sound like a chipmunk* :rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

thats always good i try staying as fit as possible too, and try to eat right... i remember one freind as soon as he took a hit sounded like a frog and his eyes were blood red hahaha mann it was funny, but hes the only one ive noticed a diff from not baked too just high... he was light smoker thenn again too


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe you shouldn't be inhaling carbon monoxide at firstplace... Cannabis or otherwise, anything smoked has negative effect on lung capacity.


----------



## pussum (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Cornellius, but, unless your consumption has gone up to the equivalent of 4-5 packs a day I don't think you are going to have any problem with smokers voice. People who have a voice like that constantly have a square in their mouth and are always puffing away. You should be ok, but if it is that much of a concern, just cut back a little bit.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 18, 2008)

There's one MAJOR difference between those who smoke cigarettes, and those that smoke weed, besides the fact that weed actually GIVES you something back. 

The other difference is that a smoker smokes a LOT more than a couple of cigarettes a day. Im someone who has a joint, or a hit from a bowl, and then I'm all cool for the day. Can you imagine smoking what a chain smoker smokes? Like 20 joints a day! Now that would probably be enough for a smokers voice. But thats not your standard stoner right there..

(Drifting here, and really not much to do with the topic, but made me think of it, but one of the one peices of advice my older brother gave me that I have really cherished, was when he turned, Malboro in mouth, and said to me "Seb", promise me if you ever smoke anything, it will only be cannabis, because at least thats a plant that GIVES BACK to the smoker. This right here *points to the cigarette*, this takes me down, and brings me back up to normal. And it costs a BUNCH to get it back to normal.")

Amen to that.


----------

